# Birch Burl



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

What would you do with this? the trunk is about 10 inches dia.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mics,

You gonna use it for turning or flat work? 

If for flat work _easiest _way is to mill it is while it's still on the log. If you're gonna turn a couple of big bowls from it just crosscut it down the middle and then cut the tree off each half. 

It's always hard for me to decide how to cut a burl. Sometimes you win sometimes you don't but what you are gonna use it for matters a lot. When I cut one up for pen blanks it don't mater how you do it, but for knife scales for examples I cut 1 3/4 slabs starting right off the top and just boule cut it so to speak. 

Remember sometimes a burl like that can be caused by a shotgun blast or even a bunch or barbed wire wrapped around it. BB's don't help a blade but no way can you *not* cut into it. Hope you get a real busy pattern from it.


----------

